# Mp On The Way



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

should be here tomorrow, I feel like a kid at Xmas


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

media_mute said:


> should be here tomorrow, I feel like a kid at Xmas


Nothing like knowing a watch is on it's way









I had my Xmas today as this arrived all the way from H.K. and a hansome piece it is 










Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That looks really nice Mike, well done !...... is that an acrylic crystal or mineral ? ....... Don't forget... my turn to win next


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

artistmike said:


> That looks really nice Mike, well done !...... is that an acrylic crystal or mineral ? ....... Don't forget... my turn to win next


It's an acrylic. I have just given it a polish and the scuffs shown on the sellers pic have gone and it's come up like new 

Your turn next.................. but be warned I'm seriously thinking of selling a few to get some more O&W's. They do some up my style of watch at a price I can manage









Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That seconds hand is quite unusual, Ive not seen the lume ball halfway down the hand before


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

media_mute said:


> should be here tomorrow, I feel like a kid at Xmas


You won't be dissapointed! It's a great watch! Congrats!


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Trumps, as for the rest of you, this thread is about MY cool watch that is on route


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

trumpetera said:


> media_mute said:
> 
> 
> > should be here tomorrow, I feel like a kid at Xmas
> ...


I`ll second that, an excellent watch, which did you go for, the manual or automatic?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done, the MP series are great watches. I have the MP-2801 and the MP AS-2063. Out of the 2, I prefer the former. I have yet to get the MP-2824. I think I prefer the one with "MP" on the dial.

cheers

Dave


----------

